# My Sibelius Approach



## Vicente (Aug 5, 2015)

Afetr reading Gramophone article on Sibelius, I am planning my approach to this composer. 
Being mostly a Baroque music lover, I don't have any clue to which are the best Sibelius recordings.
I plan to buy as a first approach the symphonies recorded by Philips with the Boston SO, and Sir Colin Davis.
Any other recommendation?
Regards
Vicente


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Osmo Vänskä's set with the Sinfonia Lahti is excellent and even includes the original four-movement version of the Fifth.


----------



## kanishknishar (Aug 10, 2015)

i recommend recordings for the sibelius edition's volume 1 - tone poems from BIS

as good a beginner's intro. as it gets.....


----------



## Vicente (Aug 5, 2015)

Thanks a lot to both of you. I will look for the recordings you recommend.
So I will be able to get a better approach to this composer, havong several recordings to compare.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

There is about three recent What-to-listen-to on Sibelius, if You do a TC-search You will find a lot of useful information and suggestions on what recordings to look for!

/ptr


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Vicente said:


> Being mostly a Baroque music lover, .....


I also started listening to Sibelius from Baroque and I was completely perplexed at first. I was given a copy of his violin concerto (on Sony with Cho-Liang Lin, Philharmonia Orchestra and Salonen and for a _lonnnnnnng _time, this work just left me non-plussed until one day, it just 'dawned on me' and since then, it has become one of my favourite pieces.
Sibelius *can* sound odd because he has mannerisms that sound very different than Baroque music - so it may take time to appreciate how wonderful his music is. Good luck!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Vicente said:


> Afetr reading Gramophone article on Sibelius, I am planning my approach to this composer.
> Being mostly a Baroque music lover, I don't have any clue to which are the best Sibelius recordings.
> I plan to buy as a first approach the symphonies recorded by Philips with the Boston SO, and Sir Colin Davis.
> Any other recommendation?
> ...


The Colin Davis/Boston Symphony recordings are classics and a good place to start. My favorite is Leonard Bernstein's cycle with the New York Philharmonic which has just been re-released in a budget box set and also contains many tone poems as well as his violin concerto. Either would be a good way to start without spending a lot of money and going overboard to quickly. I would get either one of those box sets and if you like what you hear, start exploring more from there.


----------

